# [Xorg/KDE] Impossible de se connecter[RESOLU]

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Alors que je ne pense pas avoir fait de mise à jour spéciale hier(jamais trop sur, c'est devenu un réflexe  :Wink:  ), ce matin, impossible de me connecter sur mon KDE 4.8.

J'ai l'écran de login, je tape mon mot de passe (le bon, parce que si je mets un faux j'ai un comportement différent), noir complet, j'entrevois la souris en forme de montre, puis retour immédiat à l'écran de login.

J'ai tenté d'effacer temporairement mon répertoire .kde4, mais ça ne change rien.

Niveau logs, voici ce qui apparaît à chaque tentative :

```
[  1744.647] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1744.647] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[  1744.647] (WW) Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[  1744.648] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1744.648] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1744.648] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1744.648] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1744.648] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1744.648] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  1744.648] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

```

Et par moment :

```
[  1759.212] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1759.212] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1759.212] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1759.244] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1759.244] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1759.244] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1759.277] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

[  1759.277] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1759.277] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1759.308] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

[  1759.308] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1759.308] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1759.340] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

J'ai tenté de rebuilder evdev, mais en vain... d'autres idées ?

Merci !

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas de message "elog" ?

N'y aurait-il pas eu de mise à jour de *Kit ?

----------

## gbetous

Bien vu, j'ai en effet un soucis avec mon consolekit : il crash aussitôt lancé.

Jel 'ai rebuildé, mais toujours pareil. Bon, je vais continuerà chercher dans ce sens, merci bcp j'avoue que je ne savais même pas ce que c'était !

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle version de polkit as-tu ? La 0.106 a été récemment masquée.

----------

## gbetous

pour polkit-qt je suisà la 0.103.0

je ne comprends pas, j'ai tout supprimé KDE, tout refait, meme soucis. je me suis créé un nouvel utilisateur, même sanction (ce n'est donc pas un soucis de préférences, mais de système)...

----------

## bdouxx

pas sys-auth/polkit-qt mais sys-auth/polkit

 *Quote:*   

> [I] sys-auth/polkit
> 
>      Available versions:  0.104-r1 (~)0.105 [M](~)0.106 {debug doc examples gtk +introspection kde nls pam systemd}
> 
>      Installed versions:  0.105(08:15:02 12/06/2012)(gtk introspection kde nls pam -debug -doc -examples -systemd)
> ...

 

----------

## gbetous

Trouvé !

=> pas les droits sur /var/tmp

Oui,je sais c'est très con... j'avais modifié mon /var/tmp pour aller dans un tmpfs, puis finalement je l'ai viré (il faut 6Go pour compiler libreoffice). En le virant j'ai manifestement fait n'importe quoi.

J'ai trouvé en lisant le ~/.xsession-errors, il y a un message explicite.

Merci à tous les 2.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tu peux garder /var/tmp dans tmpfs et ne pas compiler libreoffice en tmpfs, mais sur disque. Le Wiki explique cela : il faut alors changer la variable pointant vers /var/tmp pour libreoffice via /etc/portage/package.env  :Wink: 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/env (exemple 2)

----------

## gbetous

Génial, merci pour l'astuce !!!

----------

## root2

Pouvez-vous regarder ca:

# emerge -av kdebase-startkde

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=kde-base/kwin-4.8.3:4[aqua=]" has unmet requirements.

- kde-base/kwin-4.8.3::gentoo USE="(consolekit) (multilib) (policykit) (-aqua) -debug -gles -opengl"

The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

!opengl? ( gles ) !gles? ( opengl )

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.8.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kdebase-startkde" [argument])

Merci

----------

## bdouxx

tu dois créé ton propre topic, ta question n'a rien a voir avec ce sujet.

il faut que tu rajouter dans  /etc/make.conf dans la variable USE : opengl comme c'est indiqué dans le message...

----------

